# Peter Hitchens did a sermon.



## Rufus (Jun 11, 2011)

Peter Hitchens if you don't know is the brother of Christopher Hitchens who most of you do know. Peter, unlike his brother, is a political Conservative, and an Anglican who holds onto the 1662 Book of Common Prayer and the King James Bible, he is also a journalist and a former Marxist. I came across this small sermon that he gave at a New Years service, where he shows the problem that 1) Talks of God's sovereignty and mans depravity 2) Where England has arrived 3) and the answer to England's problems is the return to Christ. 

http://st-michaels.org.uk/Sermons 2005/Peter Hitchens - City New Year service.pdf


----------



## JennyG (Jun 12, 2011)

I must start reading his other stuff. I didn't know he wrote so well.


----------

